# Subs in Lansing,Mi



## Plowguylansing (Feb 14, 2018)

Manager of snow removal company located in Dewitt, Mi looking for subs to help out in case of employee no shows or equipment break downs have well over 250 accounts to service during each winter event


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Middle of February...I wish you luck.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

So be ready in case your monkeys don't show... are you serious?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Ajlawn1 said:


> So be ready in case your monkeys don't show... are you serious?


As a Union Monkey....I take offense to you using the Monkey comment in General terms


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

if you aren't interested in subbing for him or helping him out, then no need to respond

thanks


----------



## Plowguylansing (Feb 14, 2018)

Not to much for this year but for next just trying to get our Network going we are looking to expand and bring our customer list close to 500 next winter.. so we are starting to look now so we can have a plan going into summer when we sign most of our winter contracts


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Doubling your number of accounts in one season from 250 to 500. You must have some damn good management and field supervisors in place to handle growth like that. We're doing about 30% a year and that's hard enough.


----------

